# Machiavellianism Across the Generations



## JhunneQuinn

1.born in 2002

2.Still studying, finished my 9th year.

3.BBC one - Moderately Nefarious
Other site - 69 of 100

4. Mtbi - ENFP
Enneagram - 4w5


----------



## ZeldaFan20

1. Born in 1996

2. Associates Degree, working on Bachelors

3. 58/100 on the first test, Low Mach

4. Infrequently Vile on the second test


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

1. What year were you born?
1995
2. What education level did you achieve?
Graduated High school, some college
3. What was your machiavellianism score?
72 out of 100
Infrequently Vile
4. If you've taken other personality tests such as the MBTI, Socionics, Enneagram, or the OCEAN (aka Five-Factor Model, Big-Five) what did you type?
INFP, IEI
I'm a 
O41
C58
E9
A17
N71 
Big Five!!

I'm from Australia.


----------



## RobynC

I suspected that those who were younger would score higher on machiavellianism as the vibe I got from the test was that it indicated a distrust in society more than predatory behavior.

I generally try and do the right thing, but I know that some people lie frequently, and society is often lead by predatory individuals who basically seek power for its own sake.

I sometimes find that for a greater purpose, it's okay to lie for the greater good


----------



## Katie Koopa

1. 1991
2. Bachelor's Degree
3. 72 out of 100
4. INTP, 5w6 9w1 4w5


----------



## Mrblack

RobynC said:


> I suspected that those who were younger would score higher on machiavellianism as the vibe I got from the test was that it indicated a distrust in society more than predatory behavior.
> 
> I generally try and do the right thing, but I know that some people lie frequently, and society is often lead by predatory individuals who basically seek power for its own sake.
> 
> I sometimes find that for a greater purpose, it's okay to lie for the greater good


Since your a forum moderator how about correcting the generations birth eh?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Mrblack said:


> Since your a forum moderator how about correcting the generations birth eh?


she is not a forum moderator; she has forum newscaster as a post rank.


----------



## Mick Travis

RobynC said:


> I sometimes find that for a greater purpose, it's okay to lie for the greater good


What sort of lies would you tell?


----------



## Mrblack

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> Mrblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since your a forum moderator how about correcting the generations birth eh?
> 
> 
> 
> she is not a forum moderator; she has forum newscaster as a post rank.
Click to expand...

Wait he a she I thought robin was a boy name?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Mrblack said:


> Wait he a she I thought robin was a boy name?


It can be either a boy's or a girl's name.


----------



## Mrblack

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> Mrblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait he a she I thought robin was a boy name?
> 
> 
> 
> It can be either a boy's or a girl's name.
Click to expand...

Goggle says otherwise as I copy paste it onto here 
The name Robin is a masculine given name, feminine given name, and a surname. In Europe, although it is sometimes regarded as a feminine name, it is generally given to boys. In 2014, 88% of babies named Robin in England were boys.


----------



## Jaune

RobynC said:


> 1. What year were you born?


1998



> 2. What education level did you achieve?


Third-year college student right now.



> 3. What was your machiavellianism score?


87/100
Moderately nefarious (machiavellianism > narcissism > psychopathy)



> 4. If you've taken other personality tests such as the MBTI, Socionics, Enneagram, or the OCEAN (aka Five-Factor Model, Big-Five) what did you type?


ISTP, SxI-Si, 4w3 6w5 9w8, RLUEN.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

*1. What year were you born?*
1999.

*2. What education level did you achieve?*
I have finished High School, starting Uni...

*3. What was your machiavellianism score?*
95/100,on the MACH-IV, on the second test I was "Decidedly dastardly", with Machiavellianism in 100%, Narcissism in 95%, and Psychopathy in 90%. 

*4. If you've taken other personality tests such as the MBTI, Socionics, Enneagram, or the OCEAN (aka Five-Factor Model, Big-Five) what did you type? 
*

*MBTI:* INTJ.
*Socionics:* ILI I think.
*Enneagram:* I lead with 5 I think. Tritype is 358, not fully sure on the order.
*Big Five:* RCOEI on the Global 5.

edit: I also scored extremely high on the Levenson Self Report Psychopathy scale, but I am very sane


----------



## spaghetspaghoot

1. 2004
2. Currently in year 10 of UK secondary school (ages 14/15)
3. 92/Decidely dastardly
4. INTP 8w7. I know my enneagram is pretty odd considering my MBTI and I also score reasonably high on 5 so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Sybow

1. What year were you born? 1990

2. What education level did you achieve? College Degree for Security. 

3. What was your machiavellianism score? 65 out of 100. 

Infrequently vile
You are infrequently vile – you mostly put others before yourself, though you may find occasions in which your dark side shines.

This test shows that its more about 80% on the bar. I don't know which one I should take.

4. If you've taken other personality tests such as the MBTI, Socionics, Enneagram, or the OCEAN (aka Five-Factor Model, Big-Five) what did you type?

ISTP enneagram 5w6 9w8 1w2


----------



## Dragheart Luard

1. What year were you born?

1990

2. What education level did you achieve?

Almost done with MSc (chemistry)

3. What was your machiavellianism score?

60 on the first test, infrequently vile in second one

4. If you've taken other personality tests such as the MBTI, Socionics, Enneagram, or the OCEAN (aka Five-Factor Model, Big-Five) what did you type?

MBTI: INTJ

Socionics: ILI-Te

Enneagram: probably 847, currently typing as 8w7 as core


----------

